# Best 10mm round for whitetails ?



## bluefin27 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got a Glock 20. What's the best round for hunting whitetails ? 

I have the CorBon 200gr Penetrators in mind.

Thanks !


----------



## fishtail (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm partial to Hornady XTP's.
That caliber should be great with a 180gr XTP!


----------



## Hoyt (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a good 10mm page..... http://www.guitarsalon.biz/10mm/


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

Doubletap.com has a killer 185 grain.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 4, 2009)

180gr XTP is what I shoot and 180gr Cast over 800x. Put them down in a heartbeat. Also anything from Double Tap is going to be killer. Stay away from Gold Dots, they expand to fast and do not exit.


----------



## Squatch (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmmm  BLACKTALON!!!   You can find them on Gunbid...


----------



## Hunley (Aug 16, 2009)

DoubleTap all the way. IMO, you won't find a better company for 10mm. 

If you get to feeling froggy, you can switch out the barrel with a LoneWolf replacement and use the 230gr. hardcast. Other than that, stick with the Barnes or Controlled Expansion hollowpoints.


----------



## Hunley (Aug 17, 2009)

balvarik said:


> Black Talon's are HORRIBLE for deer!
> They came completely apart like a varmint bullet on the four different deer my wife shot with those over-rated bullets(they may work great on people but on big-game they are over-rated IMHO).
> 
> Mike



Yep. From personal experience with SXTs (same thing as a black talon, just no lubalox coating) and Speer Gold Dots, I can tell you they aren't ideal for small sized hogs, let alone deer. Man stoppers they may be, but wildlife stoppers they ain't.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 23, 2009)

Another vote here for Doubletap.... From personal, firsthand 10mm deer hunting experience, I'd stick with Doubletap's 180-200gr Controlled Expansion (XTP) loadings.

Remember, you don't wanna use rounds designed specifically for self defense (for humans) like the Barnes, Gold Dot, Golden Sabers, Silvertips or Black Talons. Stick with heavy, fast deep penetrating XTP's (which are a tougher, deeper penetrating bullet) or wide flat nosed solids like DT's Beartooth style bullets.


----------

